# Cone or onesie or nothing?



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

HI guys,

Zeplin was neutered today. He is doing fine- maybe just a little grumpy and tired. He is defintiely hungry though they told me just 1/2 of his dinner for tonight.

Anyway- I did not get the cone, but did buy onesies. I have yet to put one on him though as he is not going anywhere near his stitches. Should I still put it on him tonight or wait and see how he does tomorrow? Also- how long did you keep the onesies on? They said no bath for a week- sound right to you all?

Thanks for your help, as always!

Jennifer and Zeplin


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I know a lot of people use the onesies. I did not use anything with Brady. My vet had said not to use anything unless he was messing with the stitches. He didn't bother with them, and he did fine without anything.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, no bath for at least a week, seemed like a month as he was very grimy from the whole ordeal. We used the collar for a couple of days...we both hated it. After that, I was just very vigilant. 
Never heard about the onesies.
Had to sneak up on him with the meds, he hated them. All in all, I am glad that it is over. You will be too.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I used the onesies and they worked great for us. Ollie licked a lot though, and he had a hernia fixed too so had extra stitches on his belly button. 

My vet sent Oliver home with a cone, which Oliver HATED. He told me the onesies were a great idea and also that if Oliver was not bothering the stitches that it would be ok to use nothing. We ended up using the onesies. 

Good luck! Sending gentle rubs to Zeplin and hoping he feels better fast!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I did like Debra did with Moxie. Vinny came home with the collar on but it was awful. I too watched carefully and he responded well to "NO" and left the stitches alone. 
Carole


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

He is probably too out of it right now to cause a problem, but unless he sleeps with you and you are a light sleeper, you will not notice him going for the stitches during the night. So I would put the onesie on at bedtime. In the am take it off, let him go potty and then watch to see how he does. He may not need either.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> He is probably too out of it right now to cause a problem, but unless he sleeps with you and you are a light sleeper, you will not notice him going for the stitches during the night. So I would put the onesie on at bedtime. In the am take it off, let him go potty and then watch to see how he does. He may not need either.










Just what I was going to say, Cheryl. You don't want him messing with the stitches while you're asleep.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I used a onesie for Rudy because he kept messing with his stitches. So, I was prepared with a larger onesie for Rocky last week when he was neutered, however, he didn't touch his stitches and I didn't need to put it on him.

How's Zeplin been doing? Is he trying to lick or scratch?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick was trying to get to his stitches all the time and I didn't want to go the onesie route as Kubrick has access to a pee pad 24/7 and if I'm not around I was always afraid he would pee in it and then be left like that till I came home. How horrible would that be? Anyway, I HATE cones so I used a Bite-Not collar. Kubrick didn't like it, but he didn't like the cone a lot more. He could still eat and drink with the Bite-Not and I pretty much never took it off. After a day or two he was totally used to it. It did look like he had whiplash though, which was funny.


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

I did put the onesie on him last night as I was exahusted after a long day and little sleep the night before and i knew i would not hear him rouse if he did.

I took it off this morning and so far just keeping an eye on him- but he is all over th eplace- I cannot contain him. he is running for the stairs and escaping through the gates I have up. At this point- I think I am more concerned that he is so active.

Also- he has access to a wee wee pad all day and does peee all day- so the onesies will be an issue to wear all day- but definitely if we go out or when he is sleeping!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have never had to use a cone or onsie but if the dog won't leave the incision alone I would say that you need to do something. Any we have ever had fixed have just moped around for a day and then they were fine.

We had a stray cat take up with one of our farm dogs. It took Pam several weeks to ever get it trapped into a crate to take to have fixed and we were never able to get our hands on her. We were afraid that she would have kittens. After she was at the vets for a while that day they called and said they didn't spay her. They neutered him.


----------

